# Porsche GOTTI 4 SALE... Like NEW!!!!!



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porsche-Got...ies&hash=item2c6585c9a3&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1204

Set of porsche wheels their like new.. any question please DM.. Thanks!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Try the classifieds chief.


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

onixvr6 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x130-Porsc...ies&hash=item2c653fba04&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> Set of porsche wheels their like new.. any question please DM.. Thanks!! :beer::beer::beer:


Was checking out the ebay add and I couldn't help but notice that your center caps are like a polish silver.. My question is are they and what car did these rims come on, cause I have porsche twist and I polished them and I want to buy new caps.. Thanks..


----------



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

old_skool_jetta said:


> Was checking out the ebay add and I couldn't help but notice that your center caps are like a polish silver.. My question is are they and what car did these rims come on, cause I have porsche twist and I polished them and I want to buy new caps.. Thanks..


I think they came from Slantnose porsche.. They were restored by a guy back home.. He only polished them..


----------



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

bump! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porsche-Got...ies&hash=item2c6585c9a3&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

bump!!!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

PSU said:


> Try the classifieds chief.


this.


----------



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

nikssehagal said:


> Nice to know that in your given post.I want to buy Porsche Gotti Wheels OEM for my car.I like these types of the wheels.It is good and cheap so thanks for post a link to your thread.It is very useful for me .Keep posting.


Hi there man, Im from Puerto Rico and im trying to sell these wheels beacuse im moving to the states and could use those extra $$$, if I dont sell them Ill just leave them at my parents house for any future proyects! They have never seen ruber since the restoration.. They look awesome their like brand new man.. A very nice job was done for them.. :beer:


----------



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

bump...


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

PSU said:


> Try the classifieds chief.


This... Again.


----------



## onixvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

bump...


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

dude why are you bumping this? this is the technical forum... NOT the classifieds.


----------

